# How can I get a girl?



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

Topic.

Be serious !


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 20, 2010)

find someone you love maybe?


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> find someone you love maybe?


I have not met a girl I love for over 20 years, how could that happen???


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 20, 2010)

Your definately making it easy to be serious aren't you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Id say if you actually want help, just try to be firends with girls before attempting to gain a relationship. I can almost guarentee you will learn their ways and that will help when approaching them in the future.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 20, 2010)

Simple, go to places where girls are. Start with "outside" and work your way outward from there.

I'll continue my lesson when I get the rest of it figured out.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 20, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't ask me have not had a girlfriend since i was 8-9 years old (im 19).
thats my own foult for being way to shy. :/


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Your definately making it easy to be serious aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man , you understand me.

It is a joker but at the same time I now have become a friend with a girl , but don't know how to do next.


----------



## r3dfaction (Apr 20, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just asking, whose that girl in your sig? random pic or someone you like?


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

random pic , do you like her?


----------



## r3dfaction (Apr 20, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> random pic , do you like her?


I think you know the answer


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 20, 2010)

Two Options


One:

Be an asshole to your friends and people around you.
Get girl.
Treat the girl you have like a piece of shit.
Have a penis.
People may hate you and your 'girlfriend' is nothing more than a sex-toy, but hey you have a girl.



Two:

Be a nice guy.
Befriend the girl you like and get to know her.
Make sure neither person is just in it for sex (it won't be good).
Build a relationship.
You now have a girl who understands you and vice versa.
Rejoice.
This option may take a little longer, but it's worth it for obvious reasons.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Two Options
> 
> 
> One:
> ...



Thanks for your reply.
Generic guys should chooses the second option , me too , it takes me a very very long time to perform be interested in some shit I don't like.

And this situation will last for a long time .  It hard to be a nice guy to get a girl , this called true love ??


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

r3dfaction said:
			
		

> GolenSun550 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This girl is from TaiWan.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 20, 2010)

Its difficult to say and I never believed it but girls come eventually.  Unless you are locked in a house for most of the day.  

As an adult, if I wasn't married or had a girlfriend, I would not meet any chicks.  Meeting friends as an adult is awkward and weird.  I have not made 1 friend since I was about 8 or 9 ( and me and that guy are still friends, more like brothers than anything.)  Its weird to ask another adult, "hey you want to come over and hang out".  Closest I ever get is come over i'll buy some beer.  then i can at least drink to make the awkwardness go away.  

This applies to both men and women, but with women its about 10x as weird, because its almost impossible to just "hang out" with a chick, especially with booze involved.  there is not a single girl i've ever met who I would seriously be interested in just sitting around and shooting the shit with.


----------



## r3dfaction (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok thanks for the reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways back on topic, I think saying funny stuff (just don't degrade yourself) attracts women. Now there are different people with different taste in the sense of personality. Understand that looks aren't everything, the type of person is what counts (although beauty would be preffered). Be yourself and just look for the common between each other. Thats all I can suggest from a 19-year old guy who has had no relationship, yet...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 20, 2010)

Step 1: Don't ask on the internet.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 20, 2010)

Its been proven, flattering a girl constantly will get her to like you. There's a difference between complimenting her and hitting on her. Maybe. Kind of.


----------



## ddetkowski (Apr 20, 2010)

Grow some Kahona's


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 20, 2010)

Stop looking.

The best ones show up when you expect them the least. 

If you find someone you can stand to be annoyed by for the rest of your life; 
don't let go...come hell, high water, or jail time.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 20, 2010)

Some of these replies are very amusing.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 20, 2010)

Also, the instruction manual (official).
Don't ask on the internet, search on the internet.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 20, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Also, the instruction manual (official).
> Don't ask on the internet, search on the internet.


It seems pretty cool.


----------



## Gore (Apr 20, 2010)

I think you should find one you like and who is available and then be friends with her because just generally "a girl" you probably wouldn't like and probably wouldn't like you because that's the least specific you can be, like.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 20, 2010)

By trying to get one and if does not work out, try again.


----------



## Retal (Apr 20, 2010)

Become gay. Girls dig gays.


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

Be nice to them, that way you'll get to know each other..
And when the time is right, tell her..


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 21, 2010)

67birdman said:
			
		

> Be nice to them, that way you'll get to know each other..
> And when the time is right, tell her..


+1


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 21, 2010)

alukadoo said:
			
		

> 67birdman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then sing this song while doing the robot and stripping.


Instant laid.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Be Nice. Open Doors for her. Give her gifts. Soon or Later she will like you.
If she dont like you then Assassinate that B*tch!


----------



## integra2913 (Apr 21, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> Topic.
> 
> Be serious !
> 
> ...


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




woahhhh. just get out and party...... you'll find the one


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 21, 2010)

Finding a girl is like anything else, if you don't start, you fail.

This likely means getting off the computer and going outside. Sorry I know that will be rough.

Now, if you look like something a girl wouldn't want, you need to fix that.

Clean clothes, clean hair and appearance your mother would approve us is a plus.

Look for this mysterious creature called a 'girlfriend' in places that would appeal to you. Thus, smart girls might be found reading in a library. Capable girls might be found shopping in a grocery store. Athletic girls will be involved in sports. But stop pretending you will find a gamer girl. You are not going to be doing the geek dream. Yes girls like games.

Have something useful to say, not clever, I said useful.

Asking a girl in a library what she likes to read is useful. Do you come here often is dumb.

Asking a girl in a grocery store if she likes to cook is useful. Saying something witty likely not.

Girls like confidence, they don't like idiots.
Be comfortable, be ordinary, be ok with being ordinary, odds are you ARE ordinary, chances are she is ordinary too.
Most girls think being alone sucks as much as you do.
Most will give you a chance if you don't act stupid.


----------



## vergilite (Apr 21, 2010)

i had the same problem you had mate ...until i re arranged my penis to fit into my router now i dont need a girl because i can f*ck the INTERNET


----------



## Porobu (Apr 21, 2010)

SEXTOY


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 21, 2010)

*ACQUIRE CURRENCY*
*DISREGARD FEMALES.*

That's the nicest way I can say it.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

Get her a rag covered in chloroform.

Girls absolutely love the smell of chloroform. We get so spazzy over it that we pass out from over-excitement and we no longer become immune to anyone's advances or charms.


----------



## kicknhorse (Apr 21, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> Become gay. Girls dig gays.



Lol, it is true... But I could never quite understand why. Is it because of the certainty they are not possibly only trying to get to know girls for the one reason everyone seems to think so?


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 21, 2010)

Grow a pair of stones and tell a girl she has a pretty smile.


----------



## Ninn (Apr 21, 2010)

Change your sex to be a girl, and then you can be my girl.


----------



## Stiff (Apr 21, 2010)

My father taught me an ancient secret I will now pass on to you.  I call it the "brute force" technique.

No, this does not mean you need to rape your womens.  Instead try this, just ask!  If you want a relationship, ask them out on a date.  If you just want sex, ask if they wanna fuck.

Sure you may get turned down a bunch or slapped in the face, but here is why this works.  There are women out there that are just as desperate for companionship or sex as you are.  If you are not discriminative and ask them all, you might be surprised just how many say yes.  Fat and ugly girls need love too!

Just make sure you wrap it up dude.  When people say, "it burns when I pee".  They really mean, it feels like I am passing razor blades soaked in lighter fuel and set on fire through my penis......


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 21, 2010)

One good method of getting a girl, is, stop being a basement dweller and stop browsing /b/.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 21, 2010)

Stiff said:
			
		

> My father taught me an ancient secret I will now pass on to you.  I call it the "brute force" technique.


Brute Force their wifi networks in order to steal their internet and learn about them? o:


----------



## Assassination (Apr 21, 2010)

Ninn said:
			
		

> Change your sex to be a girl, and then you can be my girl.




lol. thats crazy


----------



## impizkit (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad topic.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2010)

Communication is the keyword. Look for some girl you like, talk to her, ask her out. Take your time, you've still got your whole life.


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 21, 2010)

I voted the option of getting reach, then girls will find you.
From my experience, I've seen a lot of assholes with pretty girls that surely didn't deserve them, but money talks.
When you have money, usually you have power and people around you usually are your subordinate.
Girls love man with power !
A girl would go as far as "_truly believing_" that they love you and not your money , because with your money you have power and confidence and girls like to be secure and safe....plus they like it when their boyfriends have the most expensive cars then the other girl's boyfriends .

That said, I think in normal circumstances ( ordinary people ) , you should get into some sort of social activity.
I mean an internet forum is a social activity, but you rarely meet people in person.
What you need is find some interest, things that girls do as well , like volleyball , or take some dance lessons, or even go to an english school.
You'd be surprised here in New York, people come from all over the word.
A friend of mines, when he first came over , took a few months of English classes, and you can't imagine how many girls where there ! Asians, black, south Americans...........any kind of girl you could dream of......and they all wanted and needed to " practice " english, so a simple " Let's hang out after school " or " why don't we go for a pizza on thursday so we can talk more " would do the trick.
Since you probably already speak English ( unless you used google translation to create this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) , I would say the best option is taking some dance lessons.
Whether you like ballroom, or salsa and merenge, when you take dancing lessons you are bound to meet a lot of girls.
Then , you only need to do some research ( maybe on the internet tjhat we are so familiar with ) and find some cool places and cool party to go to, then you would just invite a bunch of girls out to this upcoming party so you could all put in practice what you have learned.....there's no better way to make a girl hot then to make her sweat on the dance floor !

So the verdict :

Let's take some dance lessons !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 21, 2010)

Stiff said:
			
		

> When people say, "it burns when I pee".  They really mean, it feels like I am passing razor blades soaked in lighter fuel and set on fire through my penis......


What's that got to do with anything in your post or even in this topic?


----------



## integra2913 (Apr 21, 2010)

Retal said:
			
		

> Become gay. Girls dig gays.



be a gay bff, it worked for kick-ass


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 22, 2010)

Some of the answers really work .


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 22, 2010)

Be yourself and hope for the best?


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 22, 2010)

Just talk to girls. That is the first and most crucial step.

Get to know them. The closer you become, the more things you will find in common and the higher your chances to get one to become your girlfriend will be.

*Don't become to close, because they won't want to "ruin your friendship" lmao.

Good luck


----------



## random-passer-by (Apr 22, 2010)

And why would you want to get a girl? Girlfriends are:
- a waste of time
- a waste of money
- annoying, most of the time
- dumb, you can't engage in a conversation about something more meaningful than shopping/make up/gossip
etc.
If you wan't sex you don't need a girlfriend for that, there are many sluts out there willing to ride your johnson.



			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Be a nice guy.


I've been a nice guy for 22 years. Nice guys never get any pussy. Ever.
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Nice_Guy


----------



## Stiff (Apr 22, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Stiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just saying, if you use the technique I outlined to score with girls, wrap it up.  Its all fun and games until someone gets the aids.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Apr 22, 2010)

you're desperate man,
if you wanna get into a serious relationship, i would recommend to just be yourself and do your best to be with girls and get to know them, what you shouldn't do is to start a relationship with a lie, it is way to stressful to make someone belief over a long period of time that you're a person you not really are. take youre time and know if there is a person willing to accept you as you are you're on the right way


----------



## playallday (Apr 22, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Be yourself and hope for the best?


Pffff, such a chick thing to say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Become a fake rapper, use auto tune on all your "songs", make tons of cash and you'll get a girl.


----------



## Hiz_95 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not flaming here, just wondering.
Why are you choosing to ask this on a gaming forum?


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 22, 2010)

say you want to mate with her and have babies.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's the thing! 
All you jaded fellows out there. 
"Be yourself and hope for the best" 
May sound like a typical chick answer and maybe that's because
not ALL ladies are interested in all these crazy shenanigans you dudes are trying to pull here,
I'll admit I didn't used to like nice guys. I thought you know BADASS BOY would be more exciting.
But in the end, a decent girl (haha I called myself decent) will WAKE UP and give up on losers and jerks
and settle down with a nice dependable dude who cares and yadda yadda yadda.

So what I'm saying...I don't know how old OP is, but it's not too late, don't be in such a rush...
so yeah, be yourself totally works. Also have good hygiene.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nice quiet guys get it on too.


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 22, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> Here's the thing!
> All you jaded fellows out there.
> "Be yourself and hope for the best"
> May sound like a typical chick answer and maybe that's because
> ...



You are right, but like I said before, ( like in the previous post I was talking about taking dance lessons ), sometimes , some guys need more to create " an opportunity ", in other word a chance to be at the right place at the right time, and then you eventually meet somebody.
But first, you got to get yourself into some social activity that both guys and girls like/can do.
If for example you always hang out with your pals, then you'll never meet anybody new out of your circle.
And stopping a girl on the train or try to talk to her while shopping sounds too cheesy for me..........
So I stand with my original advice, get some lessons of some type, being it dance, or art, or sportish of some kind, should at least put you in contact with a group of people  who share your interests, and that's a start.

That said ufutrash, how would you like to take some dancing lessons with me


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2010)

Tell them to shut up and make you a sandwich.

Or even better, move this to the EoF. Chicks dig EoF topics.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 22, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Tell them to shut up and make you a sandwich.
> 
> Or even better, move this to the EoF. Chicks dig EoF topics.


Aha, this made me lol.

On topic: Being yourself works, and you do have to express yourself a bit.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi ,guys, Thank you all .

I learnt a lot from your answers.

I just read a book called “The Mertery Method” , is there anyone read it and use some advice belongs to this book? This book seems very useful to get a girl,because there are some amazing methods which I never heard before. I think I should have a try.


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

Just go to bed, there will be a girl in dream.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 23, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> Its difficult to say and I never believed it but girls come eventually.  Unless you are locked in a house for most of the day.
> 
> As an adult, if I wasn't married or had a girlfriend, I would not meet any chicks.  Meeting friends as an adult is awkward and weird.  I have not made 1 friend since I was about 8 or 9 ( and me and that guy are still friends, more like brothers than anything.)  Its weird to ask another adult, "hey you want to come over and hang out".  Closest I ever get is come over i'll buy some beer.  then i can at least drink to make the awkwardness go away.
> 
> This applies to both men and women, but with women its about 10x as weird, because its almost impossible to just "hang out" with a chick, especially with booze involved.  there is not a single girl i've ever met who I would seriously be interested in just sitting around and shooting the shit with.


You seems older than I thought ^^

I'm 32, and I'm always locked in a house and never go out, except for work. I'm very very shy, and can't engage a conversation with someone I don't know (or do it very badly and stressfully).
At my work, I see almost "all" the people from 10 towns around mine (I'm making identity paper). strangely at work, I can talk with everyone easily... talking about work stuff is easy because I know my job.

But as you guess, work and privacy is totally different situation, and sometime I see peoples I feel confident with, but I can't make the first step and asking "would you like to meet each other, just to chat, as friend ?", it's totally awkward I think. They would think I'm their type and trying to go out with them in a bad way.
I used to make the move with people I knew, like old classmate (boys or girls), they all answer the same thing : "Yes ! that would be great" but, they didn't meant it. I never seen them again (except at work), so I gave up on asking.
Adults befriending other adults is not easy. they don't "go out and meet each other", they have their own life with already their own circle of friends, they works, they have family, and no time to share with a stranger !

Sometime there are some people that I would like to know more, they are open/funny/same type/could share same interest (video games for example), but I don't ask anything by resignation because I know how it always ends, and by fear of either being rejected (and then leading to strange situations later when meeting again), or even if they will accept I really wouldn't know how to act. I don't like going outside, I would take it as a chore.
Though, recently, I tried asking a girl the same age as me if we could know each other more, she comes often since 4 years (at least 6-8 times), so I had the chance to be less shy and try chit-chatting while filling the identity papers. She's married, has children, and at least she knows that I know she is, so she won't think I'm hopping anything more than friendship. No news from her since that time (6 months  now) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






So, if you are not old, I think the best for you is "go out" if you have friends, meet people the same age and eventually you will meet friend's friend, or make un-predictable meeting.
up to you to no be a douche while being in group with other people.


----------



## omatic (Apr 23, 2010)

You give silly poll choices, load up on emotions, but we're supposed to be serious, huh? Maybe that's why you're having problems with girls.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 23, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...how OLD are you? And that statement made you sound like a basement-dweller. No offense.


As for me...I have a lot of female friends, and I'm far from being gay. It's all about being nice. Even simple hi's a and hellos can go a very long way.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just a heads up, the "get rich and wait" method doesn't work. I tried.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 24, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi ,thank you for your story and suggestion. You are right "go out" is the first step , now I know some girls and became friends for not a short time.

BTW,bro, have you got a girl yet? I can't understand why you so shy.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 24, 2010)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Just a heads up, the "get rich and wait" method doesn't work. I tried.



You must be kidding me . Every one I know told me "get rich and wait" is the most effective and classic method than any other ones.

Getting rich then you get everything , I was told many times.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 24, 2010)

The get rich and wait works for mostly everyone. Anyways if you're American places like Brazil have women who will go with Americans regardless of what you look like, just to become a citizen. My dads friend is fat and bald and his wife is so hot, now they have a daughter and stuff. She learnt no English but he learned some of her language. XD Mainly a funny story, I don't recommend a non English women.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 24, 2010)

Rob a morgue?


----------



## Beats (Apr 24, 2010)

How to get a girl:
[*]Don't make 'How can I get a girl?' topics. [*]Find a girl. [*]???? [*]*PROFIT!*


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 24, 2010)

Stop playing so many games and go lift weights or get a high paying job or something...


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, always been alone.
I guess it's a mix of a lot of things which made my personality like that.

I was sensible, every bad remarks was touching me. they made me reject other so I didn't get hurt anymore.
primary school was almost ok, but didn't remember having friend I saw outside of school.
Then college (French reference, 11 to 15Yo), I had to get home right after school, and anyway I was so long to do my homeworks I couldn't afford to go out after school (they often last from 5hPM to midnight).
I was a little bullied by others as I was shy, they profited that I wasn't reacting I guess. So I never made any step to them. I was a classmate at most, not a friend. This is where I started to be out of the people circle.
This is where I started video games and computers, I found a better world than outside (RPG, etc.), I wanted to make video games too, and became a developer (I already did that since I'm 6year old, at school, then Basic, etc.). I always loved it.
then High school and College (English reference) was ok. but there weren't any girls in my class (electronics, informatics). I never went to speak to other class's mate, as I didn't know them. I stayed always alone too.
here I got a computer, started working and learning myself (as school wasn't what I hoped, it wasn't development learning ;_; very bad orientation from teachers, they know nothing and doesn't help young students).
at 19~20Yo, still alone without any friend, I went to army 10 months (hey, still no girls there lol).
After that, I started working. I got internet and made friends online (boys and girls), but I still stayed shy even behind a monitor.
To go to work, I took the train, but never talk to anyone else.
two years later, I was a unemployed and found my new work where I still am.
still no friend at all, except those I made online. from that period of time, only 1 of them stayed (a girl), but shes 1000km away from my home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we met twice in 9 years. shes a good friend. I still chat with her online.

For the rest of my life story, I guess it's the part ahead, in the warped zone.

I think those years passed at my new work place (seeing a lot of people) is starting to make me change and becoming harder, less shy. but I still don't go out alone. I just start to feel more confident with myself.

For the answer then, I would say "bullied at school and had to get home and don't go out" (though, I didn't have friend to go out) was the cause.


edit : don't know if "bullied" is the right word.
harass, torment, maybe.
it wasn't enough to report, but for my personality it was enough to reject others.


Edit 2 :
That's why I think that asking for help on a forum, or giving hint to others over the same forum, doesn't help much.
There's a looooot of personal factor that people don't know about your life, which is not taken in account. You can't do it in an instant if you never did it.
If someone would give me advice "go out with friend" I would laugh, I don't have any. I don't even go outside to by food. I don't go inside shop, etc. (sort of agoraphobia mixed with no self confident to talk with other). I guess I don't have the personality to be with someone else (girlfriend or wife) if she can't count on me.
they need to know you better to help you.
You have to either expose your problem fully, or ask friends (if you have any, and if they know that side of yourself).
Maybe (but I wouldn't do it myself, I don't want things to change because I think it will be worse. I know what my problem is), go to a psychologist to talk if you need it.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 24, 2010)

@Cyan 

Form your words I think you are a warmhearted person, just don't know or used to how to express yourself to the others, I don't know if you have a great wish to know some friends ,which might good for you life,if you wish then you can ,of course not that simple . You may need some books that can give you some advice,or make some friends via email or something in your city , after several months , you may know each other ,then pick a date to go out for a drink or something, I think some drink is important which can give you some courage.

All of us live in a society,which means we can not live alone,we need get some friends or a girl sooner or later , why wait? Just open your door or computer , have a try , you may get a different life.(I think we both love to get a different life experience so we play games)


----------



## yusuo (Apr 24, 2010)

I mean this in the nicest possible way but asking for help on a primarily gaming forum isnt really going to help you if your having confidence issues when it comes to women, the only thing that can help you is to get off your pc get out into the real world and make some friends, love happens when you least expect it, dont go looking for it cause it won't happen, and if you do find a girl while looking for it your probably cripple her with your emotional insecurity and neediness and destroy it, just do your thing and be yourself and it'll happen, might not happen straight away but it'll happen eventually, hey you could even try joining clubs that share simialr interests.


----------



## amaro (Apr 24, 2010)

Go to a sex-shop and purchase an inflatable doll.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2010)

GolenSun550 said:
			
		

> @Cyan
> 
> Form your words I think you are a warmhearted person, just don't know or used to how to express yourself to the others, I don't know if you have a great wish to know some friends ,which might good for you life,if you wish then you can ,of course not that simple . You may need some books that can give you some advice,or make some friends via email or something in your city , after several months , you may know each other ,then pick a date to go out for a drink or something, I think some drink is important which can give you some courage.
> 
> ...


I though about joinning club to meet peoples.
I started playing violin (did it for 5 years) at conservatory. But it wasn't helpful. teaching was done one by one, and other member were 6 to 18years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't "dare" go outside to other activities, part because of the other's saying ("what would say think if they knew I go out", etc., like my parents for starting). So I don't do anything.
Remember, I'm sensible to people remarks and I prefer to do nothing than being hurt. (I know, this is bad to react like that).


----------



## yusuo (Apr 24, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> yusuo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Life is aboutt aking risks, the way i look at it in 100 years the mistakes you make no wont have any affect on the world (unless you accidently create some form of new weaponary that wipes out 95% of life on the planet) sieze every moment nad live life, go to clubs or bars, and believe me i can sympothize with how you feel a few years ago i was exactly the same, i never talked to new people and stuck with what i was comfortable with, luckily i had a few people to bring me out of that, You dont want your legacy to read, "Cyan, didn't do much with his life, maybe wrote a few blogs about his life but thats about it", trying joining a singles club, or try online dating to make a few friends if you feel comfortable that way, if you dont mind me asking how old are you and where bouts you live anyways, im not asking for an address just like us, uk .....


----------



## deka01 (Apr 24, 2010)

wait a sec your asking on the forums of a gaming site how to get a girl your awfully optimistic aren't you i really have no advice though


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks for your sympathy ^^
Though, I know all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sometime I feel "After all, I'm better alone, I can do what I like without being bothered and questioned" and "I don't have time to spent befriending, it would be a waste".
Then sometime it's more like, "that would be nice to have someone to talk with and share what I like and learn what that people like" etc.
constant duality lol

as I said too, I'm afraid of being accepted (weird, uh ?), because I think I can't trust people and it's only a comedy people do.

I'm 32 soon, and living in south east of France. (my profile is up to date)



Sorry for hijacking this thread, it looks like I made a blog




It was only to illustrate that we need to know the personality better, asking random help is not helpful.


----------



## deka01 (Apr 24, 2010)

watch the big bang theory and do what howard does


----------



## xist (Apr 24, 2010)

If all else fails use Rohypnol.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 24, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> thanks for your sympathy ^^
> Though, I know all that
> 
> 
> ...



Afraid of being accepted, that is a bit weird usually people long to be accepted by their peers and fit in, its all psychologically implanted into our heads as children, hence when we see people yawn we have a habit of doing the same in a sense to bond with our peers. I can understand how sometimes you enjoy being alone, but there's alot more to life then that, life is about little moments and sharing them with the people you care for,  I dont know what to suggest for you cyan as your kinda set in your ways being 32 soon, its kinda upto you to want to chance and going outside your comfort zone to be able to do so, you may not like the idea of certain situations but jumping in feet first is the only way to overcome those insecurities, if your worried about what some people may think, trying travelling outside of town to make those first few encounters, that way any worry about people finding out what your doing will be eliminated sparing you the embarrassment that i think, you think is inevitable. Other quint ideas involve you organising something for example a school reunion, where you can meet up with friends of yesteryear and maybe regrow bonds between them or join a local sports team, this will give you confidence and when they go out for a drink you wont feel so self conscience as you'll be round people you know


----------



## amaro (Apr 24, 2010)

I had a friend like that and a month turned into a gay.


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 24, 2010)

It kind of freaks me out to see that quite a number of people are finding it hard to find friends, or to even deem them necessary.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 24, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> It kind of freaks me out to see that quite a number of people are finding it hard to find friends, or to even deem them necessary.


You can't miss something you don't know.
It's like drug


----------



## Mei-o (Apr 24, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made you sound like a very sad person.


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 24, 2010)

Cyan said:
			
		

> as I said too, I'm afraid of being accepted (weird, uh ?), because I think I can't trust people and it's only a comedy people do.



The only people I trust are my family and my really close friends. A short time ago, I was like you. Then, I had a trip with my class and another one in Greece. And strangely, most of the time I was with other people than my friends and it's how I understood the importance of contacts. I've even tried to flirt with a girl for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a complete failure, but that was sooo funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) And now, it's just like I've multiple personalities. If I'm with my true friends, I can say that it's the real me. When I'm with my family, I'm the calm and good kid. When I'm with my new classmates, I'm the funny, non-serious guy (and a bit hypocrit). That's my manner to act with people. Putting a mask, and for me, it works.

So it's normal for people to "act" in life. You won't be able to meet a lot of trustworthy people in your life, but that's not a reason to not meet people at all. In fact, you could learn a lot on you by meeting other people.


----------

